# Happy 4th birthday sweet Cava!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Love, love, love this girl! Cava was a ridiculously adorable puppy and she's grown into the best hiking partner, lunching out companion, ball freak, expert trick dog, couch cuddler, flyball racer, and supermodel. She has energy, enthusiasm, drive, and engagement for days but is sweet and social, the kind of dog you can take anywhere, everything I'd hoped for and more.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cava! You're leaving life to the fullest!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Such a an amazing dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday little girl!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy birthday sweet girl!!!

You are such a great team!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

What an amazing girl! 
Happy happy birthday Cava!!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Cava! She’s such a pretty girl and has such sweet eyes


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, Cava!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Always such a beautiful girl, and that look in her eyes. ♥ Happy celebration 🎂


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday my Favorite girl!! 🥰


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Beautiful happy birthday!


----------



## Biscuit130 (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Where's the Cava birthday cake! HB girl!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful and an adorable pup .... but ... doesn't anyone else find the first pic of the flying yellow pig hilarious????


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone, she is truly one in a million, we are so lucky to have her. She is just as sweet as she looks, very affectionate, and so, so happy all the time, a bright cheerful presence in our home and lives. Whatever I want to do with her, she's all in all the time. 

I was reading a blog post this morning that had this about dogs, and it describes Cava perfectly: "A dog’s like a five-year-old who never ages. Yesterday doesn’t exist, tomorrow’s always Christmas, and whatever we’re doing right now is the best thing we’ve ever done. Just perpetual joy." Every time I come home from work she meets me at the door with a stuffed toy in her mouth, then runs laps through the house, squeaking it with delight, like she just can't contain her happiness. 

Galathiel, the flying pig picture is one of my all time favorites. She was still at the breeder's house in Colorado and a friend came over to do a photoshoot of the litter. There were probably other toys being tossed around but the timing on that shot is just perfect, with the pig in the frame and her in focus.

That second shot was when she was 8 months old, there was a photographer that traveled around the country doing "on black" shots by appointment. He stayed at La Quinta hotels, which are dog friendly, and set up a studio in his room with the black background and lights. I think we were there about a half hour or so and he got some amazing photos of her, especially considering she was a bouncy inquisitive puppy and it was a new environment with someone she'd never met before. She greeted him, checked out the room, and then got right to business.

This was the teaser shot he posted on FB, before he finished editing the batch.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

You have one gorgeous dog! Happy birthday, sweet pup!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

HOW is she 4 already????
She is such a beauty, and such a good girl. Happy belated birthday Cava!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sabis mom said:


> *HOW is she 4 already????*
> She is such a beauty, and such a good girl. Happy belated birthday Cava!


Right? 😭 It's going by so fast!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday! 
Love it when pigs fly....


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone, she is truly one in a million, we are so lucky to have her. She is just as sweet as she looks, very affectionate, and so, so happy all the time, a bright cheerful presence in our home and lives. Whatever I want to do with her, she's all in all the time.
> 
> I was reading a blog post this morning that had this about dogs, and it describes Cava perfectly: "A dog’s like a five-year-old who never ages. Yesterday doesn’t exist, tomorrow’s always Christmas, and whatever we’re doing right now is the best thing we’ve ever done. Just perpetual joy." Every time I come home from work she meets me at the door with a stuffed toy in her mouth, then runs laps through the house, squeaking it with delight, like she just can't contain her happiness.
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful dog! HAPPY albeit belated BIRTHDAY!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cava!!!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

adorable and happy B-day - is she a border collie / shepherd mix? looks so much like my girl jolene


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No, Cava is all GSD, she’s a longcoat, like your pretty Jolene.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday Cava!


----------

